# Teaching in Cairo...



## Maroc_uk

Hi All,

I would like some advice on how I can get into teaching here in Cairo. I do not have any teaching qualifications and have no experience in teaching but I am looking for a career change and would like to go down this path. I have a Science degree and am currently completing my Masters online in a scientific field (both from a UK university). I am already living in Egypt due to my husbands work. I want to know how to go about doing this, I know in the UK I would have to complete a PGCE course which involves a few months training in a UK school, but what can I do here in Egypt. I want to teach either primary or GCSE Science. Do I just contact a school to see if I can work as a teaching assistant and during that time complete an online PGCE? Do I even need a PGCE to work here? Any teachers out there that can help me out please?????

Bouchra


----------



## ArabianNights

Well, when I was living in Cairo for a month - I was approached by some random woman, looking for an English teacher for the 

school she worked at. I dont think, to be honest you have to go down the route of a PGCE, as long as you are an graduate and 

are a native speaker, then you should be fine. There are many people who come and go to Egypt on short term teaching 

assignments and many of them are not actual teachers by profession in their own country. You could do one of those Teaching 

English as a Foreign Language CELTA/Delta courses - but I think they are quite expensive and the last time I looked a few months 

ago, there was a waiting list. These courses are attached to the British Embassy. I personally do not think you need to do that in 

Egypt....try going into foreign associations, language schools for teaching Arabic as a foreign language as they usually have 

boards where people put up advertisements for teachers. You could go around the schools and ask. Try 

Welcome - TEFL.com - 

On this website, there is a database where you can search live jobs, by country. Good luck!


----------



## expatagogo

Maroc_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like some advice on how I can get into teaching here in Cairo. I do not have any teaching qualifications and have no experience in teaching but I am looking for a career change and would like to go down this path. I have a Science degree and am currently completing my Masters online in a scientific field (both from a UK university). I am already living in Egypt due to my husbands work. I want to know how to go about doing this, I know in the UK I would have to complete a PGCE course which involves a few months training in a UK school, but what can I do here in Egypt. I want to teach either primary or GCSE Science. Do I just contact a school to see if I can work as a teaching assistant and during that time complete an online PGCE? Do I even need a PGCE to work here? Any teachers out there that can help me out please?????
> 
> Bouchra


No reputable school will hire you because the law requires a teaching certification in order to get a work permit.

You'll be left with the dodgy schools, where your contract (if you get one) will mean nothing and you may or may not see your salary - which will be next to nothing - on payday. Not only that, but you'll be working illegally. None of us appreciate immigrants the work illegally in our home countries, so why would we do the same here?

Do the PGCE first and become a trained teacher. After all, isn't a trained teacher who you would want teaching your own children?


----------



## ArabianNights

expatagogo said:


> Do the PGCE first and become a trained teacher. After all, isn't a trained teacher who you would want teaching your own children?


PGCE is a specialized qualification for those wanting to work in the domestic British curriculum. Its aimed at those who want to teach British Primary school, Junior school or High School. Teachers tend to teach the same subject as their degree and some PGCE course are tailored to your subject - so in this case it is science. The PGCE, mostly is to train would be teachers not only in teaching skills, but also the in's and out's of the British curriculum. It might be useful, if she wanted to teach in a British International school in Egypt, where they teach the British curriculum, but if she wants to teach at an Egyptian school - it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## expatagogo

ArabianNights said:


> PGCE is a specialized qualification for those wanting to work in the domestic British curriculum. Its aimed at those who want to teach British Primary school, Junior school or High School. Teachers tend to teach the same subject as their degree and some PGCE course are tailored to your subject - so in this case it is science. The PGCE, mostly is to train would be teachers not only in teaching skills, but also the in's and out's of the British curriculum. It might be useful, if she wanted to teach in a British International school in Egypt, where they teach the British curriculum, but if she wants to teach at an Egyptian school - it wouldn't be worth it.


I know what the PGCE is and it would be necessary to obtain a work permit because only qualified teachers (and a PGCE is a qualification) teachers are permitted to teach legally. That's the rules.

Teachers in Egyptian national schools are paid less than 200 LE a month. Who would bother to get out of bed for that, unless there was absolute desperation - or, of course, they managed a good living private teaching their own students, which is what Egyptian teachers have to do to make doing the job worth it financially.


----------



## ArabianNights

expatagogo said:


> I know what the PGCE is and it would be necessary to obtain a work permit because only qualified teachers (and a PGCE is a qualification) teachers are permitted to teach legally. That's the rules.
> 
> Teachers in Egyptian national schools are paid less than 200 LE a month. Who would bother to get out of bed for that, unless there was absolute desperation - or, of course, they managed a good living private teaching their own students, which is what Egyptian teachers have to do to make doing the job worth it financially.


I don't know much about visa rules for spouses of those working here. She said that her husband is working here - no idea if he is Egyptian or not, or even if her derivative visa gives her the right to work or not.


----------



## expatagogo

I was married to an Egyptian who lived and worked here, and my passport specifically said I wasn't able to work. My employer had to sponsor a work permit.


----------



## Maroc_uk

Thanks for the input guys. 

My husband is egyptian/british, not sure if I need a permit in this case but I dont plan to work without first finding out. I would like to teach in a british or american school here as pay would be better. The PGCE is only required for teaching in the UK so it may not matter. Im wandering what egyptian teachers do here to become teachers??? 

I dont want to teach English so dont think I need to do the Celta course. I have emailed the british council here to see what advice they can give me.

Even if I decide to do an online PGCE, im not sure if I can do the teacher training in a school here, maybe I have to do it in a UK school which is difficult for me to do right now.

Anymore advice please???


----------



## CatMandoo

Maroc_uk said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> My husband is egyptian/british, not sure if I need a permit in this case but I dont plan to work without first finding out. I would like to teach in a british or american school here as pay would be better. The PGCE is only required for teaching in the UK so it may not matter. Im wandering what egyptian teachers do here to become teachers???
> 
> I dont want to teach English so dont think I need to do the Celta course. I have emailed the british council here to see what advice they can give me.
> 
> Even if I decide to do an online PGCE, im not sure if I can do the teacher training in a school here, maybe I have to do it in a UK school which is difficult for me to do right now.
> 
> Anymore advice please???


When in doubt, go to the source  Why not just try going into one of the better schools in your area, and ask to speak to someone in either HR or equivalent. They should have all the answers to your questions  Take your CV with just in case


----------



## Maroc_uk

CatMandoo said:


> When in doubt, go to the source  Why not just try going into one of the better schools in your area, and ask to speak to someone in either HR or equivalent. They should have all the answers to your questions  Take your CV with just in case


So im not the only one awake at this time, lol ;o)

Im thinking of doing that but I want to be prepared beforehand so that I dont ruin my chances. Would be great to hear from some teachers )

Im off to bed, lol, goodnight.


----------



## expatagogo

In order for a foreign national to work - at all - in Egypt, they have to have a work permit, sponsored by their employer. In order for a foreign national to get a work permit to teach, they have to hold the appropriate credential from their home country and their employer has to present it to the government or the permit will not be issued.

Egyptian teachers go to college, specifically a Faculty of Education, and obtain a teaching credential. 

There's no getting around the necessity of proper credentials.

Unless, as I said, you're willing to work illegally - probably with no contract and even if there was one it would not be enforceable as it wouldn't have the required stamps and you would easily be taken advantage of with no rights or legal recourse. And, if you're caught, you would be heavily fined as would the school. All it would take is one co-worker with a gripe, calling the authorities and turning you in and you would have loads of problems.


----------



## txlstewart

ArabianNights said:


> PGCE is a specialized qualification for those wanting to work in the domestic British curriculum. Its aimed at those who want to teach British Primary school, Junior school or High School. Teachers tend to teach the same subject as their degree and some PGCE course are tailored to your subject - so in this case it is science. The PGCE, mostly is to train would be teachers not only in teaching skills, but also the in's and out's of the British curriculum. It might be useful, if she wanted to teach in a British International school in Egypt, where they teach the British curriculum, but if she wants to teach at an Egyptian school - it wouldn't be worth it.


First of all, to teach at "an Egyptian school," you would need to be fluent in Arabic in order to communicate with your students. If you are able to get a job at an international school, Expatagogo was 100% correct--without proper credentials that allow you to get a legal work permit, you won't be able to get hired at a reputable school.

Additionally, you will be considered a "local hire," which means you won't get the expat package--very low wages, sometimes no health insurance, and no airfare home. It's very low--not worth the headache of the huge amount of preparation a good teacher does! 

You can try substituting at a good school--and mention your husband is a British citizen, not an Egyptian. Use your maiden name as well. This will get you paid as an expat, not a local. Another option is to try being a tutor--you can let friends and your husband's work colleagues know. Egyptian parents love to hire tutors! (If you do this, PLEASE do not do the students' homework for them, but teach them skills to understand the subject better. A tutor is NOT someone to do the kid's homework to ensure a high grade on it!!!)

Also, for those who see "expat package" and think "big money and lovely perks," that isn't applicable for teachers. We get paid the same (or less) than we would at home....


----------



## Lanason

Maroc_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like some advice on how I can get into teaching here in Cairo. I do not have any teaching qualifications and have no experience in teaching but I am looking for a career change and would like to go down this path. I have a Science degree and am currently completing my Masters online in a scientific field (both from a UK university). I am already living in Egypt due to my husbands work. I want to know how to go about doing this, I know in the UK I would have to complete a PGCE course which involves a few months training in a UK school, but what can I do here in Egypt. I want to teach either primary or GCSE Science. Do I just contact a school to see if I can work as a teaching assistant and during that time complete an online PGCE? Do I even need a PGCE to work here? Any teachers out there that can help me out please?????
> 
> Bouchra


If you are in on a Tourist Visa or on the back of your partners Work Visa then you will not have a "Work Authorised" Visa. End of.
To get a work Permit in your own right then you will need to be sponsored by an Employer and have a skill that cant be found locally.
That's just to be allowed to work.

To be able to teach when you have no qualifications is another story. As said before why would anyone hire you when they could have "proper" teachers?


----------



## aykalam

Maroc_uk said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> My husband is egyptian/british, not sure if I need a permit in this case but I dont plan to work without first finding out. I would like to teach in a british or american school here as pay would be better. The PGCE is only required for teaching in the UK so it may not matter. Im wandering what egyptian teachers do here to become teachers???
> 
> I dont want to teach English so dont think I need to do the Celta course. I have emailed the british council here to see what advice they can give me.
> 
> Even if I decide to do an online PGCE, im not sure if I can do the teacher training in a school here, maybe I have to do it in a UK school which is difficult for me to do right now.
> 
> Anymore advice please???


Even if your husband has the Egyptian nationality, you will still need a work permit. 

Having said that, there are many not so reputable international schools (at least in Cairo) who will locally hire anyone who can speak fluent English, no questions asked. The local hire package is of course nowhere near compared to the expat package, but as someone already pointed out a lot more than Egyptian schools could ever offer.


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> To be able to teach when you have no qualifications is another story. As said before why would anyone hire you when they could have "proper" teachers?


Because she would be "cheaper"


----------



## CatMandoo

Personally, I wish Egypt would make it a priority to revamp their education system and start producing qualified teachers on all levels, and stop importing expats to do the job. It would significantly lower the extremely over inflated price parents have to pay for these "International" schools.


----------



## txlstewart

The former person in charge of this country saw fit to "dumb down" the education system here because if people don't have the ability to read an write, they have a harder time organizing "unrest."


----------



## CatMandoo

txlstewart said:


> The former person in charge of this country saw fit to "dumb down" the education system here because if people don't have the ability to read an write, they have a harder time organizing "unrest."


Yes, I agree. But it is also much more than that. I have seen people on this forum refer to Egyptians as idiots, and other derogatory terms. The major thing lacking in the education system, is teaching people how to be independant thinkers, to be able to form opinions other than those forced on them. Hopefully they will dump the "rote system" and revitalize this country with well educated people.


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> Personally, I wish Egypt would make it a priority to revamp their education system and start producing qualified teachers on all levels, and stop importing expats to do the job. It would significantly lower the extremely over inflated price parents have to pay for these "International" schools.




Personally I think schools fees here are very reasonable. both my children went to public school in England and I could have bought a house in the home counties for each of them when I add up what I paid for education.

A good Egyptian teacher should be able to earn the same as a good expat teacher and lowering the schools feels wont pay for that.


----------



## CatMandoo

MaidenScotland said:


> Personally I think schools fees here are very reasonable. both my children went to public school in England and I could have bought a house in the home counties for each of them when I add up what I paid for education.
> 
> A good Egyptian teacher should be able to earn the same as a good expat teacher and lowering the schools feels wont pay for that.


Edited

Do you pay for primary and secondary education in England?


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> They're reasonable to you because you live on an expats salary, something MOST egyptians don't receive.
> 
> It's all relevant to the country, and the average wages.







Now that is another argument..the same could be said for the average wage in the UK.. they couldn't afford to send their kids to a fee paying school however my children had to pass a common entrance exam so that standards of the school were kept high.. sadly something that doesn't happen here.. if you have the money you can go to a fee paying school regardless of ability.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> Edited
> 
> Do you pay for primary and secondary education in England?


There are both government-funded schools and private schools in the UK, where one can pay very high fees. The private schools of course have a reputation of producing graduates that have more 'ability' and get an easier chance of getting a place at the top tier Universities, such as Oxbridge. In my mothers day, there used to be Grammar schools, government funded which of course were very good - they phased them out. There are still some grammar schools scattered around the country, which have entry exams to keeps the standards high and there are some ex-private schools too which still keep the same good standards. I went to an ex-private school in London - which needed an entrance exam - not usually needed for 'normal' government funded schools


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> Edited
> 
> Do you pay for primary and secondary education in England?




You don't have to but it was my choice to send my children to fee paying schools that had common entrance exams.


----------



## Neihu

I am a teacher in an international school, and our credentials are examined very carefully as we are accredited every year. 
However, I know someone who works as teacher in an 'international' school who is not a teacher. I am not sure how she managed to get the job, but I know the teaching staff are mostly Egyptian. She is on tourist visa hat she continues to extend and hasn't had any problems to my knowledge. 
I am sure there are lots of schools with similar policies. 
I agree that you should take your resume and go around to some schools you are interested in working at. Many schools give their teachers a deadline of Jan /Feb to decide if they are returning next year, so it is a good time to look for work for Sept.
Good luck.


----------



## Maroc_uk

Expatagogo...as I said, if I need a work permit I will get one, if I need to do the PGCE I will do it...I dont plan to work here illegally and unqualified. The reason I am asking is to know what the process of teaching is like here, I have no idea how to go about it, I have been approached by many people to teach due to the british accent and educational background, but I dont want to do it until I know how to in a legal and professional way.**I am not here on a tourist visa because my husband has an egyptian passport aswell, so I come in under his name which means I have residency here...not sure if this makes any difference.

Also, I am not looking for the whole expat package, I have lived here for 2 years and my husband is egyptian so we already have a house, car, etc etc...I am also not looking for a fantastic salary, just something to keep me busy and something I will enjoy doing with good enough pay, I dont want anything extra (housing allowance, health insurance, flight tickets home, etc) because I have lived here without all of that for 2 years now and im not coming from abroad just for the job, I am already settled here and so I dont expect anything other than a good salary.

All I want to know is what an international school will expect of me seeing that I already live here and I am wanting to get into teaching all of a sudden (no experience and no teaching qualifications). How do I get into teaching in Egypt seeing that I already live here??? This is what I want to know.

By the way, I think schools here would prefer to hire someone who already lives here rather than abroad seeing that they wont have to give them the whole expat package, just a good salary and thats it, so im quite optimistic in that sense. And they wont have to pay me as much as someone who they will be bringing from abroad which is an advantage for them.


----------



## ArabianNights

Maroc_uk said:


> Expatagogo...as I said, if I need a work permit I will get one, if I need to do the PGCE I will do it...I dont plan to work here illegally and unqualified. The reason I am asking is to know what the process of teaching is like here, I have no idea how to go about it, I have been approached by many people to teach due to the british accent and educational background, but I dont want to do it until I know how to in a legal and professional way.**I am not here on a tourist visa because my husband has an egyptian passport aswell, so I come in under his name which means I have residency here...not sure if this makes any difference.
> 
> Also, I am not looking for the whole expat package, I have lived here for 2 years and my husband is egyptian so we already have a house, car, etc etc...I am also not looking for a fantastic salary, just something to keep me busy and something I will enjoy doing with good enough pay, I dont want anything extra (housing allowance, health insurance, flight tickets home, etc) because I have lived here without all of that for 2 years now and im not coming from abroad just for the job, I am already settled here and so I dont expect anything other than a good salary.


I thought so.


----------



## ArabianNights

If you want a qualification and teaching "know how", then I think the DELTA/CELTA is your best bet and that can be done anywhere in the world. Good luck


----------



## Maroc_uk

Thankyou Neihu for your advice. I will probably contact the schools directly then.


----------



## Maroc_uk

ArabianNights said:


> If you want a qualification and teaching "know how", then I think the DELTA/CELTA is your best bet and that can be done anywhere in the world. Good luck


I will also look into that. Thankyou )


----------



## CatMandoo

Bouchra, have you tried contacting the British University in Cairo to see if they can offer any advice on how to get the teaching certificate here?


----------



## CatMandoo

ArabianNights said:


> If you want a qualification and teaching "know how", then I think the DELTA/CELTA is your best bet and that can be done anywhere in the world. Good luck


Are these courses for someone who wants to teach English, or do they cover all fields, since Bouchra stated she wants to teach science.


----------



## ArabianNights

And here's me thinking she wanted to teach English all this time! I missed that post about her not wanting to! Sorry! My bad!


----------



## Guest

Maroc_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like some advice on how I can get into teaching here in Cairo. I do not have any teaching qualifications and have no experience in teaching but I am looking for a career change and would like to go down this path. I have a Science degree and am currently completing my Masters online in a scientific field (both from a UK university). I am already living in Egypt due to my husbands work. I want to know how to go about doing this, I know in the UK I would have to complete a PGCE course which involves a few months training in a UK school, but what can I do here in Egypt. I want to teach either primary or GCSE Science. Do I just contact a school to see if I can work as a teaching assistant and during that time complete an online PGCE? Do I even need a PGCE to work here? Any teachers out there that can help me out please?????
> 
> Bouchra


I have seen an expat lady who worked previously in a pharmacy, working as a child minder, some schools will take Europeans for a cheap price. It was a shocking and expensive nursery. I removed the children after 3 weeks


----------



## txlstewart

There are a ton of schools with the word "international". In their name. Most are not. I'm sure you can find one who will take you for your accent and degree in Science. You will get up to 2,000LE a month (if lucky) and be expected to work outside of school hours a lot. Don't forget the long commute. Also, many "international" schools don't provide computers in the classrooms or basic supplies. 

Why not tutor? You could see students close to home and make about the same as a local hire classroom teacher.


----------



## jamiehay51260

*teaching qualification*

I have just obtained a job at MES in Cairo and I definitely had to have a post graduate teaching diploma of some sort- mine is Australian. It does not matter whether it is Uk, US Oz, whatever, without one I am pretty sure you will not a get a job, or a working visa. As someone else pointed out, would anyone in our home countries want their kids to be taught by someone with no teaching qualification? If not, we should not expect to be able to teach without a qualification in another country.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jamiehay51260 said:


> I have just obtained a job at MES in Cairo and I definitely had to have a post graduate teaching diploma of some sort- mine is Australian. It does not matter whether it is Uk, US Oz, whatever, without one I am pretty sure you will not a get a job, or a working visa. As someone else pointed out, would anyone in our home countries want their kids to be taught by someone with no teaching qualification? If not, we should not expect to be able to teach without a qualification in another country.




Hi and welcome Jamie

Yes the better schoosl that you pay good money for your child to go to have qualified teachers but many many schools here also have if you can speak English as your only qualification to teach. I know this for a fact.. my friend taught at a school that she actually joined as the secretary.


----------



## Maroc_uk

jamiehay51260 said:


> I have just obtained a job at MES in Cairo and I definitely had to have a post graduate teaching diploma of some sort- mine is Australian. It does not matter whether it is Uk, US Oz, whatever, without one I am pretty sure you will not a get a job, or a working visa. As someone else pointed out, would anyone in our home countries want their kids to be taught by someone with no teaching qualification? If not, we should not expect to be able to teach without a qualification in another country.


Thankyou Jamie. I dont plan to work without any qualifications, thats why im asking for advice, otherwise I would have accepted a teaching role by now (ive been offered afew!). As I am not in the UK anymore I just want to understand how I can get qualified here, what are my options, is it possible to do a PGCE online considering that I need some school-based training in a school in the uk (can I do that training in an egyptian school instead)...im looking for that type of info and was hoping someone here might be able to direct me. Thanks anyway


----------



## CatMandoo

Hi Bouchra

If you go to this website, and find the Egypt contact information, you will be able to be certified here in about 6 months taking a course every Saturday. The man you want to speak to in Cairo is Tim Momen. He will help you with everything. 

I was also told that as long as you are enrolled in the course, you can begin teaching, if you so wish. This information comes from the director at an Alexandria International School.

About Us | Power-Ed Professional Development


----------



## Maroc_uk

CatMandoo said:


> Hi Bouchra
> 
> If you go to this website, and find the Egypt contact information, you will be able to be certified here in about 6 months taking a course every Saturday. The man you want to speak to in Cairo is Tim Momen. He will help you with everything.
> 
> I was also told that as long as you are enrolled in the course, you can begin teaching, if you so wish. This information comes from the director at an Alexandria International School.
> 
> About Us | Power-Ed Professional Development



Thanks, I will check it out


----------



## expatagogo

CatMandoo said:


> Hi Bouchra
> 
> If you go to this website, and find the Egypt contact information, you will be able to be certified here in about 6 months taking a course every Saturday. The man you want to speak to in Cairo is Tim Momen. He will help you with everything.
> 
> I was also told that as long as you are enrolled in the course, you can begin teaching, if you so wish. This information comes from the director at an Alexandria International School.
> 
> About Us | Power-Ed Professional Development


Wow, wow, WOW.

That's an alternate method for certification, which is not unusual in order to get highly qualified professionals into education.

Completely legitimate, and should be sufficient for work permit purposes.

Amazing find!


----------



## aykalam

CatMandoo said:


> Hi Bouchra
> 
> If you go to this website, and find the Egypt contact information, you will be able to be certified here in about 6 months taking a course every Saturday. The man you want to speak to in Cairo is Tim Momen. He will help you with everything.
> 
> I was also told that as long as you are enrolled in the course, you can begin teaching, if you so wish. This information comes from the director at an Alexandria International School.
> 
> About Us | Power-Ed Professional Development


Thanks for sharing this.

I have noticed the link mentions "American education". Would it be suitable for those looking to teach in a British school? :confused2:


----------



## CatMandoo

aykalam said:


> Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> I have noticed the link mentions "American education". Would it be suitable for those looking to teach in a British school? :confused2:


You're welcome 

I don't know about your question. I do believe British schools hire teachers from America, who would of course not be "British certified". I think a call to one of the schools, and presenting that question to them, would probably be best.


----------

